# Murray's Dunhill Tobacco Tins



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I know there was a post about Dunhill tobacco tins a little while ago (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62534) but I thought I would start a new one.

I just happened to grab a couple of Dunhill tins from www.pipetobacco.com (was actually purchasing some christmas cheer) after reading the comments in the above thread and from past recommendations.

Well, I was pretty shocked when the tins arrived and they had the Lane Distributors sticker on the bottom, which means these were blended by Murray's and are a couple of years old (or at least that is what I have read and been told).

After checking into it a little more, it turns out pipetobacco.com still has a considerable stock of the Murray's tins from the UK. I guess they are trying to move these before they start selling the newer blends made by Orlick. So if anyone is interested in grabbing some of these older blends, this seems like a pretty good source. The prices are not the greatest, but this is the first place I have found that still has these tins and I have seen them for similar prices on ebay.

The guy mentioned they would changed the name when they run out of Murray's tins (after receiving the tins I noticed it does indeed say made in the UK on their website). I just thought I would pass along the info, I am in no way connected to this place, but have bought from them a couple of times.

When I asked, they had about 10 tins of Mixture 965, 70 tins of Durbar and 100+ of Aperitif left. I didn't ask about the others, but he did say they would change the website when they run out of Murray's tins.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I may have to grab a few tins. Any suggestions on these?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

nice find! I may need to grab a couple tins on principle alone.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

So I ended up ordering a couple of more tins and they did indeed have the Lane Distributors sticker on the back.

Their customer service has been top notch as well. Ordered Monday night, it went out Tuesday and arrived on Thursday. 

So does anyone know when Dunhill switched from Murrays to Orlick? Was it 04, 05 or 06? I am just wondering so I have an estimate of when they were produced, that way I know the tins are at least that old.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I believe the transition was during the summer of 2005 ...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

tedski said:


> I believe the transition was during the summer of 2005 ...


:tpd:

I'm not 100% certain, but I believe the first announcements, that Murray would no longer be producing Dunhill Blends, were made in early spring of 2005.

Johnny


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

So these have at least ~2 years of age on them, not bad. :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> So I ended up ordering a couple of more tins and they did indeed have the Lane Distributors sticker on the back.
> 
> Their customer service has been top notch as well. Ordered Monday night, it went out Tuesday and arrived on Thursday.
> 
> So does anyone know when Dunhill switched from Murrays to Orlick? Was it 04, 05 or 06? I am just wondering so I have an estimate of when they were produced, that way I know the tins are at least that old.


Do they have the Royal Warrant seal on them?


----------

